# Closed!



## Zii (Nov 25, 2014)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Coach (Nov 25, 2014)

How much Gold on Flight rising do you thing 100 TBT would get me?


----------



## Zii (Nov 25, 2014)

I have no idea what the conversion rate is and am simply taking offers that seem reasonable at the moment.


----------



## Coach (Nov 25, 2014)

Could you do 40k treasure for 100 TBT?


----------



## Zii (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah, that sounds fine to me. What's your username/ID number?


----------



## Coach (Nov 25, 2014)

Username: Mooshroome64 
User ID: 108106



- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, could I buy 200k for 500 TBT altogether?


----------



## Zii (Nov 25, 2014)

Sure! I'm heading over to send you it now. =)


----------



## Zii (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 1, 2014)

Nevermind, my offer sucked.  

But how much treasure would I be able to get for 300 BTB?  And gosh how did you get that much! XD


----------



## Zii (Dec 1, 2014)

I guess it'd depend on which ones you were interested in. The Light Sprite is worth quite a bit nowadays.

Are those NA full game codes you're referring to, or something else?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 1, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Nevermind, my offer sucked.
> 
> But how much treasure would I be able to get for 300 BTB?  And gosh how did you get that much! XD



Updated!


----------



## Zii (Dec 1, 2014)

Trading. =3

I messed up on my conversion rates initially, but from what I've gathered since then, it should be roughly 20k Treasure per 100 TBT.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 1, 2014)

Ziiendris said:


> Trading. =3
> 
> I messed up on my conversion rates initially, but from what I've gathered since then, it should be roughly 20k Treasure per 100 TBT.



Ok! I was hoping to pay around 300 BTB, so 300 for 60k works! Just let me know when to send! Also, congrats on getting that much.


----------



## Zii (Dec 1, 2014)

Sounds good, and thanks.

What's your username and ID number on Flight Rising? I can send over the Treasure now, if you'd like.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 1, 2014)

Ziiendris said:


> Sounds good, and thanks.
> 
> What's your username and ID number on Flight Rising? I can send over the Treasure now, if you'd like.



Alright! It's just Cuppycakez.  ID is 112813. I'll get the rest of the BTB from my bank and send it over!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok it's being difficult one minute please!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Let me know if it sent. It shows I have 300 Bells but when I try to resend it it says I don't have 300 to send. So I'm hoping it went through.


----------



## Zii (Dec 1, 2014)

Alright. I just sent the Treasure.

If you're having trouble with the transfer box, you have to switch back and forth between Bells and Tickets to get it to display things correctly.

Edit: It doesn't appear to have been sent.


----------



## xarazura (Dec 1, 2014)

I actually still have around 2700 TBT left over, I'm interested in those sprites and some other familiars but that's nowhere near enough :c
That's a lot of FR stuff though, I want it all ;o; All I can offer that you might want apart from the TBT bells is deviantART points? If you're interested in those I have 345 points I'll gladly trade for anything you're offering.

Hmm... I can do art commissions for FR treasure/gems if you have any interest in that :')


----------



## Zii (Dec 1, 2014)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## xarazura (Dec 1, 2014)

Hmm alright, I think I'll just go with more treasure please  
So that's 258,750 treasure for my 345 dA points + 540,000 treasure for my 2700 TBT bells, then? 

And ooh awesome, maybe I can do some commissions for you then once you've set that up (if you like my artwork) <3


----------



## Zii (Dec 1, 2014)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 1, 2014)

yayyy! I think it sent.


----------



## Zii (Dec 1, 2014)

Yep, it worked that time! Thanks for the trade. =D


----------



## xarazura (Dec 1, 2014)

Got the treasure and sent the points/TBT, thank you!


----------



## Zii (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you as well. =D


----------



## Xanarcah (Dec 1, 2014)

How much is your Light Sprite in tbt?


----------



## Zii (Dec 1, 2014)

It's a ridiculous amount. xD

The lowest price in the AH is currently 13 million Treasure, so at a rate of 20k Treasure to 100 TBT, that'd be 65k TBT total, if I did the math right.


----------



## Xanarcah (Dec 1, 2014)

It is a kind of ridiculous amount. xD they seem to fluctuate between 11 and 13 mil, so I think I'll pass on trading for it now. Not sure I want to spend all my TBT on one item right now. I may go in for some treasure once I get home and can math properly, though.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 1, 2014)

out of curiosity, how much would 800kT cost me TBT wise? o; just wondering. lair expansions are too expensive.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 1, 2014)

Ziiendris said:


> It's a ridiculous amount. xD
> 
> The lowest price in the AH is currently 13 million Treasure, so at a rate of 20k Treasure to 100 TBT, that'd be 65k TBT total, if I did the math right.



That is a bunnnnnnnnnnch of BTB!  I feel like Sprites cost too much. Greedy people there always wantng more.    Just kidding.


----------



## Peisinoe (Dec 1, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> That is a bunnnnnnnnnnch of BTB!  I feel like Sprites cost too much. Greedy people there always wantng more.    Just kidding.



Ya i feel ya but its limited addition. so just grind to make some treasure or flip gems.


----------



## Zii (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah, I'm kind of hoping to just trade it for games or whatnot. Seems like that'd be easier to deal with. Still, the sprites are some of the best familiars in the game, IMO, and they're getting harder to come by. I think the Light Sprite more than doubled in value from when I got it a few months ago.

Shirohibiki - Looks like that would work out to be 4k TBT.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Dec 2, 2014)

Ziiendris said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of hoping to just trade it for games or whatnot. Seems like that'd be easier to deal with. Still, the sprites are some of the best familiars in the game, IMO, and they're getting harder to come by. I think the Light Sprite more than doubled in value from when I got it a few months ago.
> 
> Shirohibiki - Looks like that would work out to be 4k TBT.



oh _wow._ i dont even think i have that much rip me there go my dreams
oh well. good luck with everything, perhaps i will trade in the future! qvq


----------



## Zii (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Xanarcah (Dec 3, 2014)

Me again. o: 

What's your rate for gems?


----------



## Zii (Dec 3, 2014)

Gems are crazy. They seem to keep fluctuating rapidly in value. I think the rate is something like 1 Gem to 500 Treasure now.

Edit: Alright. I just checked, and it looks like sellers who have posted today are asking anywhere from 1:450 to 1:500 for them.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 3, 2014)

I might be cming back to buy some more treasure if your still selling!


----------



## Zii (Dec 3, 2014)

Sure! I still have way too much Treasure on there. xD


----------



## Xanarcah (Dec 3, 2014)

Gems went crazy for the Wildclaw Scrolls they cycled back in last weekend. xD

Would you go 1.75g per dA point?


----------



## Zii (Dec 3, 2014)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Xanarcah (Dec 3, 2014)

Excellent~

I have 800 dA points at the moment, so 1400g?


----------



## Zii (Dec 3, 2014)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Xanarcah (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm over here on FR~

Sent your dA points.


----------



## Zii (Dec 3, 2014)

I just sent the Gems. Thanks for the trade! ^^


----------



## Xanarcah (Dec 3, 2014)

Gems received on my end, thanks so much for trading!


----------



## Zii (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 3, 2014)

Bleh. I don't have much BTB.  Anyway, I'm going to do some posting and then I'll come back to buy 20k.


----------



## Zii (Dec 4, 2014)

Bump!

I updated the first post quite a bit. Hopefully, it's easier to understand and whatnot now. =)


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 4, 2014)

Gosh I want those sprites haha. But anyway~ 

I have a Fantasy Life Club Nintendo code (And possibly a Tomodachi Life Nintendo code, just not sure if it's used) (And also both are North American ones.  ) Soooooo.... Would those be worth anything? I'm not sure how much they go for tbt wise.


----------



## Zii (Dec 4, 2014)

Possibly, although I'm not sure what to offer for them either.

I'm still debating if I really want to set up a family account on Club Nintendo or not (both of those games are on my wishlist, and I've heard that's what you need to do if you want to redeem duplicate codes).


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh ok! Well.... I'm not sure either. But next time you come online, I'd like to buy 20k treasure please!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 4, 2014)

Is meloetta english named?


----------



## Zii (Dec 4, 2014)

@Cuppycakez - I think I missed you, but I just sent the Treasure over. =)

@Wishy_The_Star - Yep, it looks just like the real one but is entirely the wrong level.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for trading~


----------



## PhantomRose (Dec 4, 2014)

Can I buy the Shaymin?? ^ 7 ^ oh, and the Meloetta as well please!


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

@Cuppycakez - Thank you as well!

@PhantomRose - What were you offering for them?


----------



## oreo (Dec 5, 2014)

How much for Shaymin? Is it English named? c:


----------



## PhantomRose (Dec 5, 2014)

How much would you want for both Shaymin and meloetta?? I'm really really determined on getting Shaymin over meloetta, sorry milk >n<


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

@milkbae and @PhantomRose - As I stated on the front page, I'm taking offers for them. I don't have set prices at the moment. All of the Pokemon in that section are regular event Pokemon.

Edit: Actually, I decided to go ahead and base everything off of what they seem to go for on FR. The first post has been updated.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 5, 2014)

I want the english shaymin ;P  250?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry lol i got english meloetta w.o knowing?


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

-updates the first post- I decided to base things off of what I see them go for on FR.

I'd take 300 for it.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 5, 2014)

Its hacked, 250 ;P


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

The Shaymin isn't a fake. That was just the Meloetta and Mew. o0;


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 5, 2014)

Whoops my bad ;P wait it is english though?? 300 will be fine then 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added you, IGN is Jay sending bells now


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

It's one of the European event ones, if I remember right. I totally forgot my friend code was listed on here, haha. I'm adding you and heading online now.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you as well! ^^


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

Bump!

I updated the first post a bit.


----------



## PhantomRose (Dec 5, 2014)

i missed out on shaymin... sigh. thank you anyways though.


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Naiad (Dec 5, 2014)

Can I trade 610 Points for treasure? .o.

457,500 Treasure, if I calculated correctly.


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 5, 2014)

Lafiel & 86693

^^

I'm so glad you're selling FR stuff I have the worst spending habits OTL


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## f11 (Dec 5, 2014)

Ill buy 50k treasure for 250 tbt?


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

Sure! What's your username and ID number on FR?


----------



## f11 (Dec 5, 2014)

Crystalgoesmo0 and 87453


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

Alrighty. I just sent the Treasure. ^^

Edit: Thanks for the trade!


----------



## krookodilehunter (Dec 5, 2014)

I'd like to buy 200,000 FR treasure for 1,000 TBT, please! I hope I did the math correctly. 

My FR username is krookodilehunter and my ID is 94691.


----------



## Zii (Dec 5, 2014)

Sounds right to me. I'll go head over there now. =)


----------



## krookodilehunter (Dec 5, 2014)

Ziiendris said:


> Sounds right to me. I'll go head over there now. =)



Okay, I am so sorry, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to give you the TBTs. I've done it once before in the past, but the interface has changed since then.
In the meantime, I can send you back your treasure until I figure this out, if you want me to.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 5, 2014)

krookodilehunter said:


> Okay, I am so sorry, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to give you the TBTs. I've done it once before in the past, but the interface has changed since then.
> In the meantime, I can send you back your treasure until I figure this out, if you want me to.



Under Ziiendris' username, there is a 'Bells' option. Click on their amount, and type in the amount of bells you want to send ^^

Edit: Scratch that, there's a code needed now? e v e

Edit2: oh welp I'm dumb rip


----------



## krookodilehunter (Dec 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Under Ziiendris' username, there is a 'Bells' option. Click on their amount, and type in the amount of bells you want to send ^^
> 
> Edit: Scratch that, there's a code needed now? e v e



Yeah, it was telling me I need to input a code at first, but I just clicked on it now and was able to give them the bells. Strange.


----------



## Zii (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah, the addition of tickets made things a little weird. Glad you figured it out though. Thanks for the trade! ^^


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 6, 2014)

Can I buy 20 more k please?


----------



## Zii (Dec 6, 2014)

Sure thing. =3


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok!  I'll send the BTB right now!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sent! Thanks for trading!


----------



## Zii (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you, too! ^^


----------



## Astro0 (Dec 6, 2014)

I saw you take DA adoptables, do you take art in general too? i'm looking for a lightning and fire sprite or some treasure and gems, here's my DA if you need examples to decide 
http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/


----------



## Zii (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm planning to in the future, but at the moment, I'm not. I need to figure out which characters I want drawn, make reference images for them, and whatnot first. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Zii (Dec 6, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 6, 2014)

How many gems could I get for 20k treasure?  

Also how many for 50,000 treasure? I'm thinking of changing flights and I want to have enough if I ever want to change back. (In 6 months but still XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> How many gems could I get for 20k treasure?
> 
> Also how many for 50,000 treasure? I'm thinking of changing flights and I want to have enough if I ever want to change back. (In 6 months but still XD )



Nevermind, I'd go really broke and it wouldn't be that many gems. Stupid being broke. ;-;


----------



## Naiad (Dec 7, 2014)

May I trade 500 dA points for treasure? .3.

375k, I think.

Lafiel & 86693


----------



## Zii (Dec 7, 2014)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 7, 2014)

Points sent! ^^


----------



## Zii (Dec 8, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Dec 8, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Coach (Dec 8, 2014)

I would like to buy 600 TBT worth of treasure (So that would be 120,000 treasure I believe)


----------



## Zii (Dec 8, 2014)

Sounds right to me.
I just sent the Treasure.


----------



## Zii (Dec 8, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Dec 9, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Dec 9, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Dec 9, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Dec 9, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Dec 9, 2014)

I updated the exchange rate for Gems and added in calculations for converting Gems to other currencies (hopefully, I did the math right, anyway). I might be trading most of my remaining Treasure around Christmastime, in which case I'd probably need to switch to primarily selling Gems. But, it's still up in the air right now. I'm simply preparing.


----------



## Zii (Dec 10, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Dec 10, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Dec 10, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 11, 2014)

By the time you see this I'll probably have 300 BTB, so I'd like to buy 60k please!


----------



## Zii (Dec 11, 2014)

Sent the Treasure. Thanks! ^^


----------

